# Start of Amp Problem or Fluke?



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Yesturday, I noticed my SW was not kicking on from "auto-on" position. I switched it to the "on" position still nothing. I finally got it to kick in after turning the volume up close to reference level. Since then, it has been behaving as it usual.
Could the amplifier have the beginnings of a problem? Was this a fluke?
I have an Epik Phoenix that is about 6 months old.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it possible that it went into protection mode for some reason and needed time to reset its self. I would not worry about it for now unless it happends again. If its 6 months old you stiull should have 6 more months of warentee left.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This may not apply to you, but sometimes if the room is very cold, and so the equipment, it can be slow to respond till it warms a bit.

As said though, sometimes these thing just happen and I wouldnt worry about it. My AVR crashes from time to time but theres nothing wrong with it, touch wood (famous last words).


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

So far its been OK, hopefully is was a fluke then


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

If there is an electronic problem, it will fail eventually. Dennis


----------

